
What Would It Take to “Win” the Drug War? - clarkmoody
https://mises.org/wire/what-would-it-take-win-drug-war
======
clarkmoody
Conclusion from the article:

    
    
      I say: Let’s just legalize drugs, which would, in one
      fell swoop, eradicate drug gangs and drug cartels, along 
      with the necessity for DEA agents and federal prosecutors
      and federal judges whose jobs depend on the drug war. It
      would also keep drug use and drug abuse in the private
      sector, including rehabilitation, where they belong.

------
kleer001
Sorry, but what a tired and boring argument. It's not incorrect though, just
tired.

It's not a "war" it's prohibition, and prohibition never works for thing
people will DIE for. From what I understand the war on drugs was started by
Nixon because he hated hippies (among other reasons).

------
savethefuture
The way to win is to abandon the "war" and use the money to help people
recover not lock them up. Also opens new research opportunities to find new
helpful drugs. AND helps stops money flowing into the hands of drug cartels.
Its a win win win if we "lose" the war.

